# Uber & Temporary Plates (New Car)



## Arturo Diaz

When i purchase a car (used in this case) and get temporary plates,

how does uber handle this? Can i get started or do i have to wait for the my regular plates to come in

before submitting ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Arturo Diaz said:


> When i purchase a car (used in this case) and get temporary plates,
> 
> how does uber handle this? Can i get started or do i have to wait for the my regular plates to come in
> 
> before submitting ?


I think Markisonit had this issue. If not him another driver. Think he had to turn it all in with the Temps and then wait for the car to be approved by uber. Then will need to tell uber when the plates change. But I could be wrong.


----------



## EdMoney

You can uber on temp plates... I did. Then update


----------



## someguy

Yup, You can still drive with temp plates. I did. I bought a new car, drove it directly to inspection and passed, didn't even have the dealer plates on it. At the inspection process they will allow for temp plates, but you will need proof of registration and insurance.


----------



## Vexus

Still on temp plates driving away.


----------



## big bill

are you guys on drugs no where on earth are any temp tags legal for hire,

aw s#@% forgot you are not a taxi you are giving a guy a lift lol till you have a claim


----------



## Vexus

I don't drive for hire. I just accept rideshare contracts on my phone while I'm out enjoying the city.


----------

